# RAPALA DEEP TAIL DANCER - die besten Farben wieder lieferbar!



## S & W Onlineshop (28. Oktober 2006)

DER RAPALA DEEP TAIL DANCER - Die besten Farben wieder lieferbar!
Da waren wir von der Nachfrage echt überrascht: Der TDD war permanent ausverkauft! Jetzt können wir die beliebtesten Farben HOT TIGER und SILVER FOIL wieder anbieten, zum bekannten Knallerpreis von € 9,50 (und ab € 35,- Bestellwert ist eine Versandkostenfreie Lieferung möglich!).






Mittlerweile nicht nur auf Hecht ein Fang-Garant, gerade auch beim Schleppen auf Dorsch nicht mehr aus der Köderkiste wegzudenken.
Den TDD und mehr findet Ihr unter www.fischfanggeraete.de


----------

